# HELP !! Driver low heavy top spin major hook



## joconn10

Im fairly new to the game ,only played 4 rounds of 18 , but i go to the driving range 3-4 times per week. I've almost completley given up on my driver. 98% of my swings end up to be low flying hard hooks with topspin that would make Andre Aagassi jealous. I've tried several things to correct with no luck up to this point. If anyone has any suggestions or insight as to what is going wrong and some pointers to help correct the problem i would greatly appreciate it . Please Help !!


----------



## Police

Are you teeing the ball up high enough or it could even be your ball position too far forward and you start reaching for the ball.


----------



## swingstripe

I would say that we would need more information to best help you. What is your grip like (weak, strong, etc)? What is your alignment? I think once we know more, we will be able to give you a better answer.


----------



## fitz-uk

swingstripe said:


> I would say that we would need more information to best help you. What is your grip like (weak, strong, etc)? What is your alignment? I think once we know more, we will be able to give you a better answer.



Exactly right.

Can you give us some more details as to your set up?


----------



## joconn10

I use a failry strong grip , the V formed by my thumb and index finger points to about my right ear. I feel like my alignmnet is pretty good , i usally lay a club down to watch it while at the range . I normally play the ball off of my left heel, maybe a little further forward sometimes. I tee it up so about 1/2 the ball is over the top of the clubhead. I have noticed after impact my follow thru is very steep


----------



## Police

Steepness sometimes comes from you not turning very well


----------



## Fore!

i dont use a driver much. normaly a 3 wood off the tee. i find it a lot easier.


----------



## joconn10

if feel like my right arm is completely dominating my downswing


----------



## PaulGibbins

If you are just starting, my best advice is to put away the driver, and pick up the 3 wood. If you MUST use the driver, shift the position of the ball forward, and use a longer tee (at least a 3 in).


----------



## Police

PaulGibbins said:


> If you are just starting, my best advice is to put away the driver, and pick up the 3 wood. If you MUST use the driver, shift the position of the ball forward, and use a longer tee (at least a 3 in).


Yup but its best just to havea 3 wood or even a rescue wood amybe representing a 1/2 iron


----------



## joconn10

I have no problem using and hitting the 3W , i usally hit the 3W with a nice easy fade or strait for about 235-240yds. I appreciate your feedback. Any suggestions on things I can be doing at the range to work on my driver? Of course I would eventually like to use it instead of the 3W while playing.


----------



## ghost

joconn10 said:


> I have no problem using and hitting the 3W , i usally hit the 3W with a nice easy fade or strait for about 235-240yds. I appreciate your feedback. Any suggestions on things I can be doing at the range to work on my driver? Of course I would eventually like to use it instead of the 3W while playing.



What flex is your shaft? Driver loft? They can be contributing to your problem...

Aside from that, you mentioned that you feel very upright, with a heavy over-the-top downswing.

One thing you could try would be to bend your knees more, keep your back straight @ 30*. Address the ball, but so that the outside edge of your sweet spot is centererd in the ball. Slide your arms out just a little to center the club. When you rotate back, you want more of a circular motion _around_ your body, not an upwards motion.

On the downswing, try to use your left arm to guide the club through impact, instead of pushing with your right.


----------



## Ironkid

.............


----------



## 808///M3

Sounds like you are "pulling up" through impact - it's very hard to feel and detect - the head is catching the ball on an excessive upward motion.

try teeing the ball up a little higher, like someone suggested earlier. If this doesn't help, tee the ball up normal height but more towards center. Regardless of what you do, have someone check your setup and grip. Pay attention to whether your shoulders are square (from behind) as opposed to open (very common).

In the meantime, try swinging an opposite-handed club than your normal (right handed - swing a left-handed club, vice versa), or simply use your clubs and swing the other direction. If your "backward backswing" feels difficult and stresses your arm/shoulder, then practicing this will loosen up and widen your swing. We tend to become much more flexible on our backswing motion but not so much on the post-impact motion. I have this very same problem.

BTW, what the heck is with the post just above?


----------



## zaphod

When trying to figure out hooking problem the initial flight of the ball info will also help .Is it a pull hook where the ball starts out left(right handed golfer) then hooks or is ball straight then hooks. 
If the ball is pulled then I would start to look at your first move down. An over the top swing plane can lead to this problem. If so try to get an inside approach which will feel like you are pushing the ball out to the right.
If it is straight then hooks most likely it is club face related. Hand action is the most likely cause. Is your wrist cupped to much at the top? Have you crossed the line at top of backswing? etc. To take some of the wrist problem out of picture I have used Rick Smith's Dynamic Swing Glove. It will prevent you from pronating your wrist too much or prevent the deep cupping action. Hand action is difficult to work on with a full swing so try 1/2 to 3/4 swings at range to develop timing and feel.

good luck


----------



## Regatta Destin

I've had this problem also. There can be many many reasons. In my case it was a breakdown in failing to keep my left arm straight in my backswing and my elbows together. This led to an inside/out downswing and spin on the ball.


----------



## 300Yards

I would say to go with what the others said, and just use a wood. Once you master that, then move on to your driver, and always condsider help from a pro.

A few driver tips: Your positioning too far forward, you want it a little more forward thaa middle.

Keep your noggin stil! It sounds like your topping it, keep your head down through impact. In fact, work on brushing the gound, before even hitting the ball.

Address the ball, with your right shoulder lower than your left, it makes it easier to keep the club square.

Keep your left wrist flat at the top.

Try releasing a tab earlier, to help that hook.

Keep your right foot straight, with your feet at about shoulder width.


That should help!


----------



## cesc

As a mini golfer I dont recall experiencing this problem...I'll probably get it on the big field though.


----------

